# ghost shrimp



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i have a heavily planted 15 gallon tank that has fine gravel substrate and a temp around 77 F with 2 cories, 2 mollies, 1 platy, 4 zebra danios, 1 gourami, and one female guppy. I just got 4 ghost shrimp (that is the only kind that i can buy around here) and i was wondering if i need to feed them anything different then my fish? i feed my fish a mix of plankton, dried baby shrimp, pellet food, flake food, and algea wafers. also, is it ok to get more ghost shrimp? the only one i can find right now is the one in my breeder net, so i want to get more so i would be able to see them every once in a while....and im hoping they will help keep my tank clean 

thanks in advance!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Ghost shrimp will eat anything that you have mentioned and then some. They are not picky. I would worry about the shrimp though. Some of your fish, specially the gourami, may eat them.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

garfieldnfish @ Sun May 01 said:


> Ghost shrimp will eat anything that you have mentioned and then some. They are not picky. I would worry about the shrimp though. Some of your fish, specially the gourami, may eat them.



oh really?     oops....he is a dwarf though, if that makes any difference at all...they wouldnt hide in the plants?  

edit: the gourami is a dwarf, not the shrimp :lol:


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

indeed ghost shrimp will eat just about anything because they are scavengers, the other 3 of your ghost shrimp probably got eaten, or they could be molting and hiding in the plants.


----------

